# Wales Court Cemetery Fence



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Finally built my cemetery fence









http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1512&pictureid=18893[/URL]

Working on the how-to


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I see you figured out the Picture posting. But prior to that I had a GREAT Slideshow of your work. Your Fence is spectacular and I also loved watching a never ending cavalcade of fantastic pictures of your work  Good stuff


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a first class fence! Love it


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, that is _exactly_ what I want my fence to look like. Looks terrific, and can't wait for the how-to to follow.

Ask niblique71, I've been hemming and hawing about my fence for a good part of the year, and though I thought I had a design I was happy with, I wasn't really. I felt it was lacking something and so I never really followed through on building it. Now I know what it was missing: the graceful, sloping curve you have in yours. _That's_ the look I want to achieve!

So have at it! Get to making that tutorial! Great job.

Rich


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! That is very impressive! I like the weathering on the columns and like Ghoulish Cop said that "graceful sloping curve " is different and looks just awesome. Looking forward to the tutorial.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very classy - well done!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very lovely. So what time do you want to deliver it to me? LOL


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Love it!!! I have failed twice now trying to arçh my 1x2s. Keep breaking them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. Loving the curve like everybody else too. I am sure that took some extra work but its well worth it.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone, the curve was achieved by lamination, five slices of 3/16 wood


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not to be repetitive, but I had the same thought when I saw the picture - the curved fencing is beautiful. You don't see that done very often.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I have posted my build how-to here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38527

Any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh WOW! That fence is simply gorgeous...it looks as if it is actually made from iron....just fantastic!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a beautiful fence!
You could keep that up all year round.
Very nice job!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow,that is beautiful, great work, need to check out your tutorial


----------

